
Investing in a Coding-School Graduate Could Get You 13% a Year - T-A
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-25/investing-in-a-coding-school-graduate-could-get-you-13-a-year
======
lawlessone
I've upvoted this because it's slightly dystopian to me.

~~~
perl4ever
"Lambda School once wrote an investment memo titled “Human Capital: The Last
Unoptimized Asset Class,” and people love last unoptimized asset classes"

------
waynecochran
ISA sounds intriguing, but in practice (e.g, Purdue) it is only used _after_
the typical student loan options have been exhausted. I don't know why
articles about ISA don't mention this.

------
stephbu
The meta-business of evaluating human-capital investment seems like a
wood&shovels/gold-rush equivalent.

